# Person walks into a bar....



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

And a sign on the wall says "no need to tip" per owner

Petitions have been signed, it's been on the media,the whole 9 yards, the owner refuses to allow the unfortunate bartender tips, is known to be filthy rich and arrogant.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Stay and order a drink. Tip the bartender if he's nice and does a good job.

There is no need to tip anywhere. If I get lousy service I give lousy tip.


----------



## hyper3cube (Apr 27, 2016)

A lousy tip is still a tip!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stay ,call up my buddies.buy them drinks.trash the place.
Drop pool table till slate splits.
Screw up bathroom plumbing.
Chase off regulars,the cheap S.O.B.'S.
Pee in the central airconditioner.DO MOTORCYCLE BURN OUTS AROUND POOL TABLES.
TAKE BARTENDER WITH ME.
Get her a job at a friend's club.
Put her in her address book to call up all of his customers.
Buy his bar when bank forcloses.

For starters.


----------

